#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Пищевые пристрастия Бао

## Пема Дролкар

> Благодарю, но, однако, Вы явно преувеличиваете размеры моих способностей!


Бао! Очень попрошу - сбросьте со 110 хотя бы до 90 :Frown:  Это все ведет к нездоровью :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Бао! Очень попрошу - сбросьте со 110 хотя бы до 90 Это все ведет к нездоровью


Уважаемая Пема, благодарю за заботу, но Вы, наверное, удивитесь, когда я Вам скажу, что я один из тех людей, которые способны заботиться о собственном здоровье и своей жизни без чьих-либо просьб. Чего и Вам желаю.

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2013), Кузьмич (08.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уважаемая Пема, благодарю за заботу, но Вы, наверное, удивитесь, когда я Вам скажу, что я один из тех людей, которые способны заботиться о собственном здоровье и своей жизни без чьих-либо просьб. Чего и Вам желаю.


110 кг - это не показатель подобной способности, Бао, извините. Даже при росте в 2 метра. Вероятно, всем нам пора пересмотреть некоторые собственные стереотипы. Все. Не буду больше.

----------


## Буль

> 110 кг - это не показатель подобной способности, Бао, извините.


Пока я жив -- эта способность у меня есть. Насколько она эффективна -- судить не Вам.




> Вероятно, всем нам пора пересмотреть некоторые собственные стереотипы. Все. Не буду больше.


Пересматривайте. Я не против.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Честно говоря, очень боялась, что вы там у себя каак икнете, и в Италии землетрясение случится. Но вроде обошлось.


Сам вот удивляюсь, как Пема сначала вынуждала почтенного Бао принять порцию макарон, а петерь склоняет его срочно худеть... %)

----------


## Neroli

> Сам вот удивляюсь, как Пема сначала вынуждала почтенного Бао принять порцию макарон, а петерь склоняет его срочно худеть... %)


Это очень просто. Это каждая женщина знает. Настоящие макароны не полнят!  :Smilie:

----------

Карло (30.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Это очень просто. Это каждая женщина знает. Настоящие макароны не полнят!


Каждый повар знает что страшны не макароны, а заправка к ним!  :Wink: 

Пойду делать вегетарианские спагетти с индейкой в чесночном конфи...  :Kiss:

----------

Lanky (22.04.2013), Паня (06.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (06.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Каждый повар знает что страшны не макароны, а заправка к ним! 
> 
> Пойду делать вегетарианские спагетти с индейкой в чесночном конфи...


Каждый повар-вегетарианец желает знать, где лежит индейка? : )

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Пойду делать вегетарианские спагетти с индейкой в чесночном конфи...


Вегетарианские с индейкой? Особый, еще не ведомый мне тип вегетарианства. Фотку покажете потом? Хоть слюньки поглотаю.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (07.04.2013), Топпер- (07.04.2013), Юй Кан (06.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Каждый повар-вегетарианец желает знать, где лежит индейка? : )


Каждый повар по своей природе - вегетарианец, но некоторые как раз знают где лежит индейка... Ирония судьбы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вегетарианские с индейкой? Особый, еще не ведомый мне тип вегетарианства. Фотку покажете потом? Хоть слюньки поглотаю.


Возвращаясь к теме: слюнки глотать (To Pema: и ни разу не плевать!) -- одно из правил занятий Тайцзи. : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Вегетарианские с индейкой? Особый, еще не ведомый мне тип вегетарианства. Фотку покажете потом? Хоть слюньки поглотаю.


Так потантрить немного, повизуализировать, и индейка превращается в морковку, или как-то ещё:

----------

AndyZ (07.04.2013), Neljorma (07.04.2013), Neroli (06.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.04.2013), Алик (07.04.2013), Аньезка (07.04.2013), Джигме (09.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.04.2013), Мяснов (06.04.2013), Топпер- (07.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Возвращаясь к теме: слюнки глотать (To Pema: и ни разу не плевать!) -- одно из правил занятий Тайцзи. : )


Значит так и будем.

а я не знала ,что слюнки без мягкого знака, я вообще ниче не знаю. как удивительно

----------


## Neroli

> Так потантрить немного, повизуализировать, и индейка превращается в морковку, или как-то ещё:


Но изначально же морковка дешевле, зачем платить больше?

----------

Кузьмич (09.04.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но изначально же морковка дешевле, зачем платить больше?


Морковь, это вообще отдельная тема:

----------

Neljorma (07.04.2013), Neroli (06.04.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.04.2013), Буль (06.04.2013), Джигме (09.04.2013), Дхармананда (07.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Паня (06.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Морковь, это вообще отдельная тема:


Индейка становится морковью, морковь становится... Теперь я знаю что такое тантра.

----------

Neljorma (07.04.2013), Дубинин (06.04.2013), Юй Кан (06.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вегетарианские с индейкой? Особый, еще не ведомый мне тип вегетарианства. Фотку покажете потом? Хоть слюньки поглотаю.


Опа! Хорошо хоть посмотрел БФ, прежде, чем кушать! Сейчас сфотаю, съем, а уж потом выложу. Приятного мне аппетита!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (06.04.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Опа! Хорошо хоть посмотрел БФ, прежде, чем кушать! Сейчас сфотаю, съем, а уж потом выложу. Приятного мне аппетита!


 :Cry:

----------


## Буль

Это было у Бао



Это было у его жены  :Wink:

----------

Lanky (22.04.2013), Neroli (06.04.2013), Pema Sonam (07.04.2013), Алик (07.04.2013), Нико (07.04.2013), Паня (06.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао. Вы перечислите, что еще кроме блюда на фотке за тот обед съели. Если только это блюдо, и в день Вы едите три раза ровно по столько - то я снимаю вопрос о Вашем излишнем питании. 


Хотя искренне предпочла бы Вашу фото в спортивных занятиях. :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

Бао, жена наверно вас на руках носит :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (08.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Бао. Вы перечислите, что еще кроме блюда на фотке за тот обед съели.


Ничего.




> Если только это блюдо, и в день Вы едите три раза ровно по столько - то я снимаю вопрос о Вашем излишнем питании.


Если по столько (40 гр. спагетти + ~100 гр. соуса) -- то два раза в день. Но я не ем спагетти два раза в день. Что бы Вы ещё хотели мне порекомендовать в моём пищевом поведении, док?




> Хотя искренне предпочла бы Вашу фото в спортивных занятиях.


Простите, но зачем оно Вам?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, жена наверно вас на руках носит


Хы, 110 кг. попробуй-ка, поноси!  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

Бао, очень аппетитно. Но где же индейка?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, очень аппетитно. Но где же индейка?


Индейка кусочками обжарена, помещена в соус  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (06.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бао, я Вас очень за многое уважаю. Честно.
Но вот, в контексте неуклонных разговоров о еде даже тут, как раз попалась на глаза картинка с почти плагиатным юзерпиком... И рискнул улыбнуться. : )

----------

Джигме (09.04.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Бао, пора ресторан открывать 'У Бао' или 'Счастья!'. Приток клиентов был бы обеспечен качеством,вкусом,разнообразием и красивым оформлением блюд.

----------

Neljorma (07.04.2013), Vladiimir (06.04.2013), Буль (28.07.2014), Джнянаваджра (06.04.2013), Кунсанг (08.04.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (07.04.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Бао. Вы перечислите, что еще кроме блюда на фотке за тот обед съели. Если только это блюдо, и в день Вы едите три раза ровно по столько - то я снимаю вопрос о Вашем излишнем питании. 
> 
> 
> Хотя искренне предпочла бы Вашу фото в спортивных занятиях.


Так тут, что бы судить о величине порции, что- то надо было для маштаба рядом сфоткать, коробок спичек например, а то, тарелка тарелке- рознь...)))

----------


## Буль

> Бао, пора ресторан открывать 'У Бао' или 'Счастья!'. Приток клиентов был бы обеспечен качеством,вкусом,разнообразием и красивым оформлением блюд.


Благодарю за комплимент! Однако, я вынужден отклонить незаслуженные титлы, в этом деле я всего лишь любитель-дилетант. Здесь есть такие "зубры" ресторанного дела -- не мне чета.

К сожалению "жизнь диктует свои законы": одна из главных проблем российских рестораторов -- совершенно не воспитанный вкус к качественной пище у потребителей!  :Frown:

----------

Pema Sonam (06.04.2013), Паня (06.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Так тут, что бы судить о величине порции, что- то надо было для маштаба рядом сфоткать, коробок спичек например, а то, тарелка тарелке- рознь...)))


Размеры тарелок уж лет 200 как стандартизированы. На фото мелкая столовая 24 см. в диаметре.

----------


## Neroli

> Так тут, что бы судить о величине порции, что- то надо было для маштаба рядом сфоткать, коробок спичек например, а то, тарелка тарелке- рознь...)))


Подождите, не уходите, дайте я выпендрюсь, там же желток, врядли страусиного яйца. Все знают размер желтка...

----------

Алик (07.04.2013), Буль (06.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так тут, что бы судить о величине порции, что- то надо было для маштаба рядом сфоткать, коробок спичек например, а то, тарелка тарелке- рознь...)))


Мне 40г спагетти на порцию много о чем говорят :Smilie:  Бао, у вас крайне медленный метаболизм в таком случае. И наверно, мало двигаетесь.

Но мы все тут уже перешли на словесный бокс.

Может, вживую со мной некоторые сенсеи встретятся? :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Морковь, это вообще отдельная тема:


Юрий Левитанский 

*Морковью дорожить умейте...*

_(Пародия на Степана Щипачева)_

Я помню, за окошком дождик лил,
когда я в зыбке слушал горестную повесть
о том, как зайца в поле застрелил
один охотник, потерявший совесть.

И я тогда подумал: зайца бить
хотя бы где — а все равно негоже.
Ведь он еще, возможно, мог любить!
А может быть, его любили тоже!

И может быть, как яблонька бела,
в косыночке, надвинутой на брови,
его на лавочке любимая ждала
с букетиком шпината и моркови.

Но верю, верю, через толщу лет,
свершив круговращение в природе,
он явится к любимой на обед
укропинкой, возросшей в огороде.

И в этот день, что будет радостно трубить
над скромною семейною пирушкой,
хотел бы я на том обеде быть
горошинкой, морковинкой, петрушкой.

А может, я в моркови стал бы жить,
опять волнуя души и тревожа...
Умейте же морковью дорожить:
морковь — она с хорошей тыквой схожа.

----------

Алик (07.04.2013), Ашвария (07.04.2013), Нико (07.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это очень просто. Это каждая женщина знает. Настоящие макароны не полнят!


Извиняюсь за офтоп. А что реально качественные макароны где белка выше 12г сваренные альденте нигде не откладываются?

----------


## Neroli

> Извиняюсь за офтоп. А что реально качественные макароны где белка выше 12г сваренные альденте нигде не откладываются?


Белок разве имеет свойство откладываться? Худеют как раз на белковой диете.
Надо у Бао спросить.

----------


## Эделизи

> Белок разве имеет свойство откладываться? Худеют как раз на белковой диете.
> Надо у Бао спросить.


Так остальное там - углеводы

----------

Юй Кан (07.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так остальное там - углеводы


Причём углеводы эти -- очень быстрые... %)

----------


## Neroli

Откуда собственно все и началось:

----------


## Эделизи

Да не. Не оттуда началось. В перестройку началось, когда начали всяких италианских шеф-поваров по тв показывать. Тогда и первые нормальные макароны появились: "Мальтальяти". А у Макфы по белку ахтунг.
Собственно, наверное, вопрос к Пеме Дролкар.

----------


## Буль

Ужин того же дня. Бао употребил верхнюю треть стейка. И ВСЮ КАРТОШКУ!!!  :Kiss:  Помидорка была старая и заморенная, но другой у меня не оказалось, а кислота в блюде была нужна...  :Smilie: 





> Мне 40г спагетти на порцию много о чем говорят Бао, у вас крайне медленный метаболизм в таком случае. И наверно, мало двигаетесь.


А мне много говорит о воспитании человека манера давать советы тем, кто в них не нуждается. Вот Вы, Пема, диетолог или эндокринолог, знакомый с моей медицинской картой? Почему Вы считаете себя в праве публично рассуждать о здоровье человека, которого Вы даже ни разу не видели? А даже (!) выдавать советы как ему жить и питаться? Неужели Вы не понимаете, что такое поведение только выставляет Вас в неприглядном свете и не достигает никакого другого эффекта?

Прошу Вас подумать об этом.

----------

Neroli (07.04.2013), Александр Кеосаян (13.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.04.2013), Катенька Окишева (22.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Кунсанг (08.04.2013), Паня (08.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Откуда собственно все и началось:


От макарон на ухи разве худеют? : )

----------

Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Эделизи (07.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ужин того же дня. Бао употребил верхнюю треть стейка. И ВСЮ КАРТОШКУ!!!


А где второе фото, Бао? Жена не ужинала?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ужин того же дня. Бао употребил верхнюю треть стейка.


Кто съел две нижние трети стейка Бао?!

----------


## Neroli

> От макарон на ухи разве худеют? : )


Ну уж точно не толстеют.

----------


## Буль

> А где второе фото, Бао? Жена не ужинала?


Жена ужинала оставшимися двумя третями стейка. А картошку она не хотела.  :Wink: 
Просто мы решили не разделять стейк, а пожарить одним куском из соображений скорости и удобства приготовления.

----------

Neroli (07.04.2013), Pema Sonam (07.04.2013), Паня (08.04.2013), Юй Кан (07.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну уж точно не толстеют.


Тогда -- приятного аппетита, на благо всех чувствующих.. : )

----------

Neroli (07.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

А у нас называли хренодер. Да, вещь офигительная, лучше аджики.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хы, 110 кг. попробуй-ка, поноси!


У меня богатое воображение и поэтому я представил как хрупкая жена Бао благодарно носит Бао на руках после вкусного ужина не взирая на центнер веса.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.04.2013), Кузьмич (09.04.2013), Паня (09.04.2013), Топпер- (08.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Недавно посмотрел Шефа Рамзи. Очень понравилось как он поднимает запущенные, приходящие в упадок кафе и закусочные. Оказывается для хорошего кафе достаточно всего 13 блюд в ассортименте. В Улан-Удэ правда есть закусочные в которых всего одно блюдо - позы или буузы плюс чай. Оказывается можно и на одном блюде прорваться.

----------


## Нико

> В Улан-Удэ правда есть закусочные в которых всего одно блюдо - позы или буузы плюс чай. Оказывается можно и на одном блюде прорваться.


 Я была у УУ в подобном заведении. Буузы плюс чай. ПО сей день забыть не могу,как это было вкусно.....

----------


## Буль

> В Улан-Удэ правда есть закусочные в которых всего одно блюдо - позы или буузы плюс чай. Оказывается можно и на одном блюде прорваться.


Перефразирую классику: народ получает то меню, которого он заслуживает.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кунсанг

> Перефразирую классику: народ получает то меню, которого он заслуживает.


Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под этим, но буузы очень вкусное блюдо. И одними буузами конечно никто не питается, но для обеда вполне сойдет. Буузы это как пельмени, но на пару. Хотя это очень простое представление бууз.

----------

Ашвария (09.04.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Бууза дерется с суши http://go2films.ru/video/dWlkPTE1MzQ...Q9MTYyOTUyMjc5

----------


## Нико

Я бы отдала предпочтение хорошо приготовленным суши. Но бурятские буузы.... Это нечто. Поверьте.

----------

Джигме (09.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под этим, но буузы очень вкусное блюдо. И одними буузами конечно никто не питается, но для обеда вполне сойдет. Буузы это как пельмени, но на пару. Хотя это очень простое представление бууз.


Под меню я имел в виду именно меню: ассортимент блюд.

----------


## Нико

> Под меню я имел в виду именно меню: ассортимент блюд.


Бао, никогда не поезжайте в Индию! Там нет Вашего ассортимента. (

----------


## Буль

> Я бы отдала предпочтение хорошо приготовленным суши.


Вот этого я до сих пор не могу понять: что значит "хорошо приготовленным суши"? Ведь это же просто рыба с рисом, плюс какой-то спайс, как это можно приготовить НЕ хорошо?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, никогда не поезжайте в Индию! Там нет Вашего ассортимента. (


а я слышал что Индия славится разнообразием блюд. Меня обманывали???  :Cry:

----------


## Ашвария

> Не знаю, что вы имеете в виду под этим, но буузы очень вкусное блюдо. И одними буузами конечно никто не питается, но для обеда вполне сойдет. Буузы это как пельмени, но на пару. Хотя это очень простое представление бууз.


Спасибо  :Smilie: 
Теперь буду знать как называется у Вас момо: национальное блюдо в Непале. Начинка там, правда, далеко не обязательно мясная. Весьма сытное блюдо, с чаем (без сахара, естественно, чай же не компот) - очень вкусный обед.

----------


## Нико

> а я слышал что Индия славится разнообразием блюд. Меня обманывали???


Меня тошнит от этого "разнообразия". Ну чё там, рис, чечевица, лепешки всякие, бурьяни? Курица тандури ещё более менее съедобна, потому что похожа на шашлык, а вот всякие муглай чикены, баттер чикены в обильных соусах, основанных на муке.... Гадость. Многие индусы в ресторанах предпочитают пиццу. Тоже фальшивка. Нормальных стейков не бывает практически. По сути, есть нечего. (

----------


## Буль

> Меня тошнит от этого "разнообразия". Ну чё там, рис, чечевица, лепешки всякие, бурьяни? Курица тандури ещё более менее съедобна, потому что похожа на шашлык, а вот всякие муглай чикены, баттер чикены в обильных соусах, основанных на муке.... Гадость. Многие индусы в ресторанах предпочитают пиццу. Тоже фальшивка. Нормальных стейков не бывает практически. По сути, есть нечего. (


Надо же!  :Frown: 

Правда, многих названий я и не слышал, но нашёл рецепт бурьяни -- он действительно странный. Это бы кушать я бы поопасался...

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Спасибо 
> Теперь буду знать как называется у Вас момо: национальное блюдо в Непале.


Если не ошибаюсь,это блюдо в Непал из Тибета пришло.

----------


## Нико

> ]Если не ошибаюсь,это блюдо в Непал из Тибета пришло.


Ошибаетесь. Момо -- это китайские пельмени на пару, которые тибетцы включили в свою нац. кухню. То же самое касается чомена -- жареной лапши. Это всё от Китая.

----------

Bob (09.04.2013), Pema Sonam (09.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Надо же! 
> 
> Правда, многих названий я и не слышал, но нашёл рецепт бурьяни -- он действительно странный. Это бы кушать я бы поопасался...


Не, бурьяни -- хорошее блюдо. Вот пулао -- типа плов по-нашему, явно проигрывает перед ним.

----------


## Аньезка

А я обожаю палак панир!

----------


## Буль

> Не, бурьяни -- хорошее блюдо. Вот пулао -- типа плов по-нашему, явно проигрывает перед ним.


Я ориентировался по этому странному рецепту: http://www.sarasvati.ru/restaurant/f...rant73126.html или с ним что-то не так?

----------


## Нико

> Я ориентировался по этому странному рецепту: http://www.sarasvati.ru/restaurant/f...rant73126.html или с ним что-то не так?


Это немного сложновато. Тут бурьяни с орехами не готовят.

----------


## Буль

> Это немного сложновато. Тут бурьяни с орехами не готовят.


Но так же маринуют курицу в йогурте с кинзой и ждут, когда масло начнёт "шипеть и брызгаться"?

----------


## Нико

> Но так же маринуют курицу в йогурте с кинзой и ждут, когда масло начнёт "шипеть и брызгаться"?


Ну это тандури. Её готовят в печи "тандур". Потому она и сухая получается. Ну да, предварительно маринуют в йогурте со специями.

----------


## Нико

> А я обожаю палак панир!


Палак панир -- это вкусно. Но надоедает.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, хоть меня и не предупредили, что я открыла данную тему, но пожалуйста, в дополнению к фотографии обеденного блюда и блюда на ужин - приведите еще примеры завтрака и всего остального, что Вы едите за день. Вы хотите сказать, что Вы не употребляете фрукты и овощи, молочные продукты, хлеб, сладости и так далее?

Я не диетолог и не эндокринолог, но часто и плотно с ними сталкиваюсь. А также с полными людьми. И на мне лежит забота о рационе семьи и ее здоровье. Проблема повышенного веса заключается главным образом в неправильном и избыточном потреблении пищи и недостаточном движении.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, хоть меня и не предупредили, что я открыла данную тему, но пожалуйста, в дополнению к фотографии обеденного блюда и блюда на ужин - приведите еще примеры завтрака и всего остального, что Вы едите за день.


Я редко "завтракаю". В лучшем случае я утром пью минералку, если хочется пить. В тот день я съел только то, что написал. Плюс кофе с лаймом.

Если хотите, могу документировать буквально всё, что я ем, могу даже по часам, если Вам интересно.




> Вы хотите сказать, что Вы не употребляете фрукты и овощи, молочные продукты, хлеб, сладости и так далее?


Употребляю, конечно. Всё, кроме сладостей. Но не всё вместе, и не каждый день.




> Я не диетолог и не эндокринолог, но часто и плотно с ними сталкиваюсь. А также с полными людьми.


Вы считаете что эти "столкновения" дают Вам право раздавать советы малознакомым людям?




> Проблема повышенного веса заключается главным образом в неправильном и избыточном потреблении пищи и недостаточном движении.


Вы полагаете что я этого до сего момента не знал?

----------


## Буль

> Ну это тандури. Её готовят в печи "тандур". Потому она и сухая получается. Ну да, предварительно маринуют в йогурте со специями.


А зачем её маринуют в йогурте? Ведь от этого она и получается сухой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы считаете что эти "столкновения" дают Вам право раздавать советы малознакомым людям?


Вы позиционируете себя, как человек, разбирающийся в здоровой и вкусной пище. Жареные дочерна ломтики картофеля, обилие масла, малое количество овощей за прием пищи - мне не кажутся здоровыми - по меньшей мере. Стейк попробовать на фото не могу - соответственно, про качество мяса говорить не буду.

Вы слишком много все препарируете, жарите, и прочее. На мой взгляд - качество продуктов в процессе их долгого препарирования сильно ухудшается и негативно отражается на метаболизме и здоровье. Я видела разные фото разных ваших блюд здесь на форуме. А также ваши комментарии. Для выводов необходимо за вами лично посмотреть пару недель. Но такой возможности, как всем нам понятно, не будет. Вы даже на мои макароны к Топперу не пришли. О причинах догадываюсь :Smilie: 

Далее - дело не в советах. Если человек весит на 30 кг больше собственного среднего веса - первое, что надо рассматривать - его питание. 

Мне довелось попробовать лучшие кулинарные произведения во многих странах. Тоесть, напрямую посмотреть пищевые стереотипы в разных местах. С тех пор многая российская еда мне кажется слишком переготовленной. Это и понятно - сколько лет мы живем среди не слишком доброкачественных продуктов :Frown:  "Маскируем" неприглядное.

Вот такое рассуждение. Я понимаю, что Вы меня не желаете слушать. И  навязываю свои советы просто потому, что читаю и смотрю все то, что вы выкладываете. Но тут все вас хвалят и восхищаются Вашими рецептами. Позвольте альтернативное мнение. :Smilie:  Мне бы очень хотелось бы с вами - по крайней мере по Италии провести поход по лучшим местам и на примерах объяснить, что я имею ввиду. :Smilie:  Хотя такое мероприятие крайне трудно спланировать, а тем более - оплатить :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вы позиционируете себя, как человек, разбирающийся в здоровой и вкусной пище.


Это Вы с чего взяли? Разве я где-то об этом писал?




> Жареные дочерна ломтики картофеля, обилие масла, малое количество овощей за прием пищи - мне не кажутся здоровыми - по меньшей мере. Стейк попробовать на фото не могу - соответственно, про качество мяса говорить не буду.


Вполне возможно, что Ваши глаза видят картофель чёрным, это я допускаю. Но как они увидели масло, тем более его "обилие"? Я ведь его не использовал!




> Для выводов необходимо за вами лично посмотреть пару недель. Но такой возможности, как всем нам понятно, не будет.


Тогда, может быть, в виду отсутствия выводов, не должно быть и советов по моему пищевому поведению?




> Вы даже на мои макароны к Топперу не пришли. О причинах догадываюсь


Тут нечего догадываться, причина изложена год назад: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post448081




> Далее - дело не в советах. Если человек весит на 30 кг больше собственного среднего веса - первое, что надо рассматривать - его питание.


Пема, я не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "средним весом", но я Вас не просил рассматривать ни мой вес, ни мой рост, ни семейное положение, ни количество половых актов в неделю... ничего. Тем более выдавать в связи с этим советы "пальцем в небо".




> Мне довелось попробовать лучшие кулинарные произведения во многих странах.


Каких поваров Вы посещали? Хотелось бы конкретики.




> С тех пор многая российская еда мне кажется слишком переготовленной.


Пема, Вы понимаете о чём Вы пишете??? Как вменяемому человеку может казаться "переготовленной" абстрактная российская еда??? Абсурд какой-то! Из темы: "мне не нравится Хава Нагила, потому что её плохо поют!" А мне не нравится спагетти, потому что они всё слиплось! Так не ходите туда, где плохо поют, не кушайте там, где плохо готовят и не делайте глобальных выводов там, где... хм...







> Вот такое рассуждение. Я понимаю, что Вы меня не желаете слушать. И  навязываю свои советы просто потому, что читаю и смотрю все то, что вы выкладываете.


Вы считаете что Ваше добровольное читание и смотрение является достаточным основанием для навязывания советов нулевой ценности? Разве Вас воспитывали в подобном ключе? 




> Мне бы очень хотелось бы с вами - по крайней мере по Италии провести поход по лучшим местам и на примерах объяснить, что я имею ввиду. Хотя такое мероприятие крайне трудно спланировать, а тем более - оплатить


В чём же дело? Вы тратите половину заработанных денег на благотворительность, почему бы не потратить их на оплату походов по лучшим пищевым местам Италии? Раз Вы эти места уже посещали, очевидно, они вам по карману. Объясните мне как приготовлено каждое блюдо, почему оно приготовлено именно так и чем оно хорошо для здоровья. Мне было бы крайне поучительно! Я же тоже живое существо. Виза у меня есть. Оплату моего трансфера беру на себя.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (13.05.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Каждый повар по своей природе - вегетарианец, но некоторые как раз знают где лежит индейка... Ирония судьбы.


С чего вдруг такие странные выводы? Я как раз не встречал ни одного повара вегетарианца.

----------


## Джигме

> Так потантрить немного, повизуализировать, и индейка превращается в морковку, или как-то ещё: 
> Вложение 13077


Интересно, а со вкусом икры у них есть?

----------


## Neroli

> С чего вдруг такие странные выводы? Я как раз не встречал ни одного повара вегетарианца.


Это как природа Будды

----------


## Джигме

> Это как природа Будды


Нет, это ваши фантазии.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, это ваши фантазии.


Какое большое значение вы придаете моим фантазиям, что даже потрудились сообщить мне об этом. Я польщена.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вполне возможно, что Ваши глаза видят картофель чёрным, это я допускаю. Но как они увидели масло, тем более его "обилие"? Я ведь его не использовал!


 Тоесть, просто на гриле, без всякого растительно и прочих?

А где фотка завтрака и меню на неделю? Вы, вроде там наверху были непрочь все это рассказать?




> Пема, я не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "средним весом", но я Вас не просил рассматривать ни мой вес, ни мой рост, ни семейное положение, ни количество половых актов в неделю... ничего. Тем более выдавать в связи с этим советы "пальцем в небо".


Есть такие среднестатистические таблицы. И они даже завышают нормальный вес. Во всяком случае - лишний вес - это разница между тем весом, при которым человек был без излишних жировых отложений. Все критерии есть в медицинских справочниках о здоровом питании и о здоровом образе жизни.

Я не собираюсь копаться в Вашей семейной жизни - не я эту тему открыла, ее за меня открыли Вы. Значит, это больше волнует Вас. Если Вы много двигаетесь, мало и доброкачественно едите - то прекрасно. В таком случае - вряд ли нормальный вес  для неслишком высокого человека 110кг. Значит, тут могут быть две причины - здоровье или неправильный образ жизни. Если это по здоровью - приношу Вам мои самые глубокие извинения. И вообще, я уже сказала все, что считала нужным.




> Каких поваров Вы посещали? Хотелось бы конкретики.


 Например, Мишленовских. 




> Вы считаете что Ваше добровольное читание и смотрение является достаточным основанием для навязывания советов нулевой ценности? Разве Вас воспитывали в подобном ключе?


Понятно, что мои советы для Вас нулевой ценности. Меня воспитывали относиться нравственно к другим. Иногда можно высказать свое беспокойство о другом человеке ему конкретно. В этом нет ничего безнравственного. Если ты ошибся - тебя поправят.




> В чём же дело? Вы тратите половину заработанных денег на благотворительность, почему бы не потратить их на оплату походов по лучшим пищевым местам Италии? Раз Вы эти места уже посещали, очевидно, они вам по карману. Объясните мне как приготовлено каждое блюдо, почему оно приготовлено именно так и чем оно хорошо для здоровья. Мне было бы крайне поучительно! Я же тоже живое существо. Виза у меня есть. Оплату моего трансфера беру на себя.


Драгоценный, если бы Вы погибали от голода - я бы Вас накормила. Но совершенно не считаю нужным оплачивать Вам обед, где цена одного блюда равняется месячному питанию, проживанию и обучению мальчика-монаха в Индии. Только для того, чтобы польстить Вашему кулинарному вкусу. Придется самому. А адреса могу сообщить. 

Мои кулинарные пробы были оплачены разными фирмами, на которые я работала или нашими друзьями, которые нас приглашали - я ни разу не удосужилась есть особую дорогую пищу по собственному выбору. Из экономии - беру с собой на обед какой-то салат. Потому что на один итал ьянский обед в ресторане могу по той же цене питаться неделю. Также я не выбирала мест, в которые идти как-то особо поесть. Своим гастрономическим туром по Италии, а также многим пробам я обязана моему свекру - истинному гурману и знатоку. Такова селяви у моей кармы. Но это тоже был его выбор - знакомить меня со всем этим. Боюсь, я для Вас все это не смогу повторить - да и не вижу смысла. Меня еда интересует в самом примитивном исполнении, просто нужны качественные продукты. 

Более того, я искренне убеждена, что если исходный продукт прекрасного качества, то его практически вообще не надо готовить, кроме, например, нарезать и подать. И капрезе - где нужна качественная моццарелла, качественные томаты, немного качественного оливкового масла и базилика - для меня является вершиной кулинарии. Все, что готовится за 3 минуты - или готовится само - только помешать - тоже вершина. Таков ход моей буддийской мысли.

Так что всех благ. Я Вас люблю. И беспокоюсь. Но, наверно, это все Вам не нужно. Так что простите. Здоровья и понимания.

----------


## Нико

> А зачем её маринуют в йогурте? Ведь от этого она и получается сухой.


Весь смысл чикен тандури -- в том, что её не жарят, а запекают в тандыре (тандуре). Она получается сухая, но вкусная. Без всяких там соусов. Ну у нас можно в духовке запечь, наверное. Хотя эффекта такого нет.

----------

Буль (09.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я не поняла претензии Пемочки к питанию и весу Бао. Мне так нравятся полные мужчины.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (09.04.2013), Паня (09.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (09.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2013), Эделизи (09.04.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Весь смысл чикен тандури -- в том, что её не жарят, а запекают в тандыре (тандуре). Она получается сухая, но вкусная. Без всяких там соусов. Ну у нас можно в духовке запечь, наверное. Хотя эффекта такого нет.


В тандури температура достигает 480С, что ни в одной домашней духовке не сделать. За счет этого мясо в такой печи очень быстро жарится и приобретает своебразный "горелый" запах. Я встречал рецепты и с соусом. Т.е. после того как поджарят в такой печи, режут на более мелкие кусочки и кладут в сосус. Соус тогда получается с "дымком". Индийская кухня, конечно, очень разнообразная, но наверное если есть каждый день, то может быстро надоесть.

----------


## Нико

> В тандури температура достигает 480С, что ни в одной домашней духовке не сделать. За счет этого мясо в такой печи очень быстро жарится и приобретает своебразный "горелый" запах. Я встречал рецепты и с соусом. Т.е. после того как поджарят в такой печи, режут на более мелкие кусочки и кладут в сосус. Соус тогда получается с "дымком". Индийская кухня, конечно, очень разнообразная, но наверное если есть каждый день, то может быстро надоесть.


Это верно, есть тандури в соусе. Но мне не нравится. Я предпочитаю в сухом виде, с горелым запахом и мятным соусом. Последнее -- Обязательно!

----------


## Буль

> Это верно, есть тандури в соусе. Но мне не нравится. Я предпочитаю в сухом виде, с горелым запахом и мятным соусом. Последнее -- Обязательно!


А мятный соус как там делают?

----------


## AndyZ

> А мятный соус как там делают?


Йогурт (кислый) и измельченная с водой мята как паста. Иногда чеснок добавляют. Соль и перец по вкусу.

----------


## Нико

> А мятный соус как там делают?


http://showmethecurry.com/pickles-ch...t-chutney.html

Вот, например.

----------

Ашвария (09.04.2013), Буль (09.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Тоесть, просто на гриле, без всякого растительно и прочих?


А зачем стейку растительное масло? Ну, разве что гриль смазать, если мясо сухое.




> А где фотка завтрака и меню на неделю? Вы, вроде там наверху были непрочь все это рассказать?


Если Вы убедите меня что это Вам нужно для дела -- я постараюсь Вам высылать фото.




> Например, Мишленовских.


Хотелось бы конкретные фамилии и что Вы у них ели из понравившегося. Хочется оценить Ваше понимание того, что Вы считаете хорошей кухней.




> Более того, я искренне убеждена, что если исходный продукт прекрасного качества, то его практически вообще не надо готовить, кроме, например, нарезать и подать. И капрезе - где нужна качественная моццарелла, качественные томаты, немного качественного оливкового масла и базилика - для меня является вершиной кулинарии. Все, что готовится за 3 минуты - или готовится само - только помешать - тоже вершина. Таков ход моей буддийской мысли.


Этот Ваш подход я уже давно понял. Для меня он неприемлем, но я не собираюсь Вас в чём-то переубеждать. Не хотите подать фаршированные яйца -- подавайте просто варёные, можно даже не чистить от скорлупы. Дело Ваше.




> Значит, тут могут быть две причины - здоровье или неправильный образ жизни. Если это по здоровью - приношу Вам мои самые глубокие извинения.


Вот, может быть, и закончим на этом?

----------


## Буль

> http://showmethecurry.com/pickles-ch...t-chutney.html
> 
> Вот, например.


Ну, я так и предполагал. Спасибо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хотелось бы конкретные фамилии и что Вы у них ели из понравившегося. Хочется оценить Ваше понимание того, что Вы считаете хорошей кухней.


Год назад на круглую дату с мужем были вот тут

Понравилось закуска из морепродуктов, особенно понравилось, что ее прыскали из флакона, подобного тому, который для парфюма, морской водой из невероятных глубин. :Smilie:  Надо сказать, что это было сделано не зря.

Описывать заочно все кулинарные изыски крайне сложно - есть единственный способ - пойти и съесть те же самые блюда вместе и обсудить. Потому что сенсорные оттенки вкуса трудно описать, как и музыку. Но просто ты ешь и понимаешь, что это гениально и предельно искусно. Весь стафф там на сайте сохранился. И Лука Ланди главный шф всех ресторанов, а так там много особых поваров по разным направлениям. Но блюда сейчас предлагают другие - что не удивительно. Когда мы были - было меню на тему художников-импрессионистов, надо сказать, что на вид это вряд ли было похоже на пищу, потому что в крошечном тюбике для краски был крем-соус от кальмара. А десерт подавался в пробирках и блюдо было похоже на небольшую лабораторию с разнообразными кусочками разных сладостей. О вкусе не буду - это неописуемо. Хлеб они тоже пекут сами - стоит попробовать.

Я специально ни к чему такому не стремлюсь. Но у меня муж небуддист, и еще туроператор, воспитанный папочкой-гурманом, и если для него что-то важно - я его сопровождаю. А раз сопровождаю, то стараюсь проникнуться тем, что мне попадается как опыт. Но только на то время, которое этому отведено и раз уж все равно приходится. А дальше я не коллекционирую ни вкусы, ни воспоминания. Чтобы понять искусство высшей кулинарии - надо попробовать произведения лучших кулинаров, чтобы знать, чем является это искусство. У меня такие возможности были. Но они меня совершенно не интересуют.




> Этот Ваш подход я уже давно понял. Для меня он неприемлем, но я не собираюсь Вас в чём-то переубеждать. Не хотите подать фаршированные яйца -- подавайте просто варёные, можно даже не чистить от скорлупы. Дело Ваше.


Да, рассуждая о бренности самсары, я стараюсь все меньше тратить время на всяческие церемонии. Жаль, что зубы не очень позволяют, но я бы с удовольствием ела бы яйца со скорлупой, как яблоки. :Smilie:  Единственное, что меня все больше волнует в еде - легкодобываемая недорогая качественная, из чего проистекает хорошее здоровье, достаточная энергия и отсутствие лишнего веса. Для этого нужны качественные продукты, без вредных примесей, минимально приготовленные. 

Все это - плод многолетних рассуждений, и все больше напрямую видится причинно следственная связь, которая возникает от привязанности к пище. И когда человек очень много времени уделяет размышлениям о готовке и изысканности своих обедов, завтраков и ужинов, - это показатель такой привязанности.

Конечно, ради своих домашних я готовлю вкусную и здоровую пищу. Но чем она обильней, красивей и вкусней, тем они толще. И тем хуже их здоровье. Просто потому, что они миской салата не удовлетворяются - даже самого интересного. Им салями подавай - во уж, фигушки.

Меня волнуют небольшие вещи - например, наконец-то, под моим домом стали выпекать черный злаковый хлеб - что вообще по местным меркам практически редкость. 





> Вот, может быть, и закончим на этом?


Да, вроде бы уже все :Smilie:  Как похудеете килограмм на 20 - сообщите. :Big Grin:  Целую :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Извиняюсь за офтоп. А что реально качественные макароны где белка выше 12г сваренные альденте нигде не откладываются?


Скажем так: макароны, приготовленные аль-денте просто хуже усваиваются организмом. И, естественно, то, что не усвоилось, не может "отложиться".  :Wink:

----------

Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Белок разве имеет свойство откладываться? Худеют как раз на белковой диете.
> Надо у Бао спросить.


Белок усваивается организмом, и частично, в некотором смысле "откладывается" в виде мышечной ткани.

Смысл белковой (безуглеводной) диеты состоит в том, чтобы лишить или ограничить организм в употреблении основного источника энергии -- углеводов, одновременно насытив рацион белками, т.к. при отсутствии углеводов организм начнёт "сжигать" белок мышц. Таким образом, организм стимулируется для расходования жира как источника энергии.

----------

Neroli (22.04.2013), Кузьмич (24.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

Представляю специально для Аньезки и других вегетарианцев: полностью вегетарианское блюдо... даже не знаю как назвать... что-то на подобие латкес.



Представляет из себя натёртый на тёрке и пожаренный картофель без добавок.

Вчера ко мне пришли знакомые, которые, как оказалось, в это время по-христиански постятся. Пришлось сделать им постную пищу. Хорошо подавать это со сметаной, но... христиане -- они такие христиане... Они отказались даже от листьев салата, пришлось их вынуть из тарелки. Почему в это время года нужно есть грустную еду мне не хотелось слушать, поэтому я не стал и спрашивать.  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (29.04.2013), Ануруддха (29.04.2013), Аньезка (29.04.2013), Германн (01.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.04.2013), Дхармананда (30.04.2013), Нико (29.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.04.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Выглядит круто, конечно... Что, просто тертый картофель слепленный в лепешку и поджаренный? Через крупную ячейку терли?

----------

Буль (30.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Представляю специально для Аньезки и других вегетарианцев: полностью вегетарианское блюдо... даже не знаю как назвать... что-то на подобие латкес.
> 
> 
> 
> Представляет из себя натёртый на тёрке и пожаренный картофель без добавок.
> 
> Вчера ко мне пришли знакомые, которые, как оказалось, в это время по-христиански постятся. Пришлось сделать им постную пищу. Хорошо подавать это со сметаной, но... христиане -- они такие христиане... Они отказались даже от листьев салата, пришлось их вынуть из тарелки. Почему в это время года нужно есть грустную еду мне не хотелось слушать, поэтому я не стал и спрашивать.


Подробного рецепта просим! Хинты, фичи, подводные камни!

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, это наверное по вкусу как драники?

----------


## Топпер

> Бао, это наверное по вкусу как драники?


Как мясо  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (30.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Мое любимое блюдо в последнее время

Листья салата, кукуруза, помидоры черри, моцарелла, авокадо и оливк. масло

----------

Bob (01.05.2013), Vladiimir (29.04.2013), Буль (29.04.2013), Паня (30.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2013), Топпер- (29.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Мое любимое блюдо в последнее время
> Листья салата, кукуруза, помидоры черри, моцарелла, авокадо и оливк. масло


Соль? Сок лайма?

----------


## Топпер

Авокадо и без всего остального - отличная штука. Вообще, один из самых вкусных плодов на мой взгляд.

----------

Bob (01.05.2013), Аньезка (29.04.2013), Ашвария (30.04.2013), Нико (30.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, это наверное по вкусу как драники?


Ну, что-то похожее. Смотря как у Вас делали драники  :Wink: 
Я, бывало, едал такие экземпляры... аз охнвей!  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Как мясо


Так и подаётся. С рубленым бифштексом того же размера. И с глазуньей того же размера  :Wink:

----------

Алик (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Соль? Сок лайма?


Соль я просто давно не использую вообще. Решила как-то вывести ее из обихода, сначала немного пострадала, а теперь просто не нуждаюсь.
Сок лайма или лимона - да, если есть под рукой...говорят, он жирность продукта уменьшает.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну, что-то похожее. Смотря как у Вас делали драники 
> Я, бывало, едал такие экземпляры... аз охнвей!


А драники я делаю так (здесь, кстати, с солью... без нее еще не пробовала): 
Нужно: 4-5 крупных картофелины, растительное масло, молоко, 1 яйцо, 2 стол. ложки муки, щепотка соли.
На мелкой терке трется сырой картофель - потом полученная масса отжимается - сливается жидкость. Вместо жидкости добавляется примерно столько же молока. 2 столовые ложки муки и 1 яйцо - туда же. Соль. Все тщательно перемешивается, и затем выкладывается на сковороду в форме оладушек. Сама их ем только со сметаной. Кто-то любит еще с майонезом или кабачковой икрой.

----------

Vladiimir (29.04.2013), Дордже (29.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Подробного рецепта просим! Хинты, фичи, подводные камни!


Да там всё очень просто. Единственный, наверное, хинт -- это использовать картофель с кожурой. Но я всегда использую его с кожурой, даже в пюре. В кожуре весь аромат картофеля живёт  :Wink: 

1. Моем картофель
2. Трём на крупной тёрке
3. Выкладываем стружку на сито и руками отжимаем от сока. Многие суетятся по поводу того, что картофель почернеет, но я, честно говоря, этого не понимаю. Ну, пусть потемнеет. Всё равно ведь жарить будем до коричневого цвета.
4. В отжатую стружку добавляем соль и картофельный крахмал, перемешиваем. Многие сливают отстоявшийся сок и добавляют в стружку осевший крахмал, но я считаю это излишней маетой. Коробка крахмала стоит копейки.
5. Формируем из стружки плотную котлетку ~1,5 см. толщиной, выжимая оставшийся сок. Я использую для этого кулинарное кольцо и тампер со шпателем, так удобней.
6. Нагреваем на сковороде 1 мм. рафинированного масла. Если масло будет холодным -- оно излишне впитается в котлету.
7. Выкладываем котлету и жарим на медленном огне, чтобы только чуть-чуть шкворчало. Чем дольше жарится -- тем вкуснее будет. Крышкой не закрываем.
8. По ребру котлеты смотрим, когда прожарка дойдёт до половины, тогда переворачиваем. 
9. Вторая сторона жарится быстрее, так что не упускаем. Степень прожарки корочки контролируем как при жарке бифштекса.
10. Подаём сразу.

Если всё сделано правильно, то поверхности котлеты будут хрустящими, а в середине картофель как бы "растает", сделавшись полужидким. Примерно похоже на бри.

Это базовая модель, её можно "раскрасить", например, положив в середину немного сыра. Или вмешать томлёный лук, наподобие тефтелей. Да много чего, был бы аппетит  :Wink:  Лично я не люблю добавлять зерновую муку (получается какой-то полу-хлеб), и яйца (полу-яичница)  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (29.04.2013), Богдан Б (30.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.04.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> А драники я делаю так (здесь, кстати, с солью... .


у меня так мама делала))

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Сок лайма или лимона - да, если есть под рукой...говорят, он жирность продукта уменьшает.


Кислота расщепляет жир. В данном случае сок лайма выступает заменителем Вашего желудочного сока. Да, этот приём снижает жирность, но не калорийность.

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013), Топпер- (30.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> На мелкой терке трется сырой картофель - потом полученная масса отжимается - сливается жидкость. Вместо жидкости добавляется примерно столько же молока. 2 столовые ложки муки и 1 яйцо - туда же. Соль. Все тщательно перемешивается, и затем выкладывается на сковороду в форме оладушек.


Я же говорю, что в каждой семье свои драники  :Wink:  На мой вкус в эту смесь картофель можно и не класть  :Wink: 
Но это у меня вкус такой, люблю, чтобы конечный продукт в массе и вкусе состоял из исходного продукта. Котлета -- из мяса, яичница -- из яиц  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мое любимое блюдо в последнее время
> Листья салата, кукуруза, помидоры черри, моцарелла, авокадо и оливк. масло


 Вы туда еще киньте немного кунжутных или тыквенных семечек. 

Я С Вами могу вполне уживаться , Италия все это предоставляет в изобилии, - а опять жареные до черноты драники Бао меня не возбуждают :Smilie: 

Я руколу часто кладу туда и хорошо также сельдерей тоненько нарезать  - он дает хрусткость и свежесть :Smilie: 

Лайм в моццареллу не советую, лайм в таком салате лучше в креветками - но это на Ваш вег-стиль.

А в такой салат без моццареллы лучше выжать сок спелого грейпфрута или яблочный уксус отличного качества - либо Бальзам из Модены.

А вместо моццареллы можно положить немного тонко нарезанной скаморцы, завяленной с дымком.

----------

Bob (01.05.2013), Аньезка (30.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Ихний

Дорогая Пема, вы бы вместо террора господина Бао подсказали бы мне как потолстеть. Килограмм на сорок.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы туда еще киньте немного кунжутных или тыквенных семечек. 
> 
> Я С Вами могу вполне уживаться , Италия все это предоставляет в изобилии, - а опять жареные до черноты драники Бао меня не возбуждают
> 
> Я руколу часто кладу туда и хорошо также сельдерей тоненько нарезать  - он дает хрусткость и свежесть
> 
> Лайм в моццареллу не советую, лайм в таком салате лучше в креветками - но это на Ваш вег-стиль.
> 
> А в такой салат без моццареллы лучше выжать сок спелого грейпфрута или яблочный уксус отличного качества - либо Бальзам из Модены.
> ...


Я еще дико люблю вместо обычных помидоров использоваться вяленые или сушеные.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лайм в моццареллу не советую, лайм в таком салате лучше в креветками - но это на Ваш вег-стиль.


С какой поры креветки входят в вег-стиль?

----------

Аньезка (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я еще дико люблю вместо обычных помидоров использоваться вяленые или сушеные.


Это непозволительное гурманство.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дорогая Пема, вы бы вместо террора господина Бао подсказали бы мне как потолстеть. Килограмм на сорок.


Поменяться местами с Бао? :Smilie:  Вам меньше 30? Не расстраивайтесь, к 40 годам, возможно, наберете вес. 

Какой террор? Жареное неполезно. Никому. Хотя многим вкусно. :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это непозволительное гурманство.


 Кое-где позволительное :Smilie:  В том смысле, что запросто купить сушеных помидоров :Smilie:  А в Индии тоже можно запросто много чего купить - чего так запросто не купишь в Есропе и Америке :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С какой поры креветки входят в вег-стиль?


Тогда будет не вег-салат, я не вег, например. Но и не очень мяс.

----------


## Буль

> Поменяться местами с Бао?


От простой перемены мест таким, как Бао, не станешь.




> Какой террор? Жареное неполезно. Никому. Хотя многим вкусно.


Любая пища не полезна. Жизнь вообще вредная штука.

----------


## Денис Ихний

> Поменяться местами с Бао? Вам меньше 30? Не расстраивайтесь, к 40 годам, возможно, наберете вес. 
> 
> Какой террор? Жареное неполезно. Никому. Хотя многим вкусно.


К 40 годам? До них еще дожить надо. Неудобство же от нехватки веса идет таки  сейчас.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> К 40 годам? До них еще дожить надо. Неудобство же от нехватки веса идет таки  сейчас.


Прямо наоборот - ешьте всего калорийного больше, двигайтесь меньше :Smilie: 

Если беспокоит этот вопрос - пойдите к врачу-диетологу. Диеты бывают и на потолстение. Выясните причины. И он для начала выяснит - надо ли Вам толстеть, может, все в норме.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> От простой перемены мест таким, как Бао, не станешь.


Вне всяких сомнений, потому как наш Бао - уникум :Kiss:

----------

Буль (30.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Кое-где позволительное :Smilie:  В том смысле, что запросто купить сушеных помидоров :Smilie:  А в Индии тоже можно запросто много чего купить - чего так запросто не купишь в Есропе и Америке :Smilie: 

Пема, давай скажи, чего такого гурманского можно купить в Маклеодгандже? Я, кроме консервированных сосикек за 230 рупий ничего не видела. (((

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шафран там есть, как от таксостоянки в горку идти, хороший :Smilie:  Имбирь, наверно, хороший.

А помидоров ты сама можешь насушить :Smilie: 
http://ricette.pianetadonna.it/guide...omodori-secchi

Итальянских южных помидор там тебе будет не найти, но надо подобрать сезон, когда они самые спелые.
Вольный, но точный перевод:

1. Выбрать спелые красные помидоры средней величины с хорошей мякотью. Ни в коем случае от кожи не очищать. Помидоры помыть, разрезать пополам, убрать семечки и жидкость, оставив только мякоть.
2. Если решите сушить помидоры на солнце(что предпочтительнее), нужно разложить половинки на деревянной доске, чтобы впитала жидкость или на сетке, где воздух может проходить под помидорами. Обильно посолить - чтобы способствовать потере жидкости и высыханию. На это понадобится 3-5 дней.
3. Если сильного летнего солнца нет или некуда выставить - можно сушить их в духовке на противене при очень невысокой температуре полчаса или час - зависит от величины помидоров. Они будут готовы в тот же день.
4. Хранить сушеные помидоры надо в стеклянной банке в оликовом масле. Лучше в  Extra Virgin. Разместить слой помидоров, налить немножко масла, опять слой помидоров, и так до верха банки - как можно выше, чтобы не образовалась плесень. Можно добавить туда чеснок и другие специи - по желанию.

Ты б знала, как я тут тоскую по сырой свекле, нормальной селедке, черном хлебе, гречке и сметане :Smilie:  А сметану даже в Гоа теперь навострились производить. А в соседней Франции, Австрии и Германии сметаны завались :Frown:  

Так что нос повыше - хорошо хоть вообще есть, что есть :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (30.04.2013), Аньезка (30.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас сейчас сезон свежейшей спаржи. Она тут в ходу, как в России картошка. Так что можно не звисать на родных пищевых стереотипах.

И я кроме капрезе люблю вот такое. Можно сверху натереть пармезана. Есть свои тонкости в приготовлении - угадать вареность спаржи и желток яйца подгадать.




А то все какие-то котлеты у Бао :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (01.05.2013), Буль (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Шафран там есть, как от таксостоянки в горку идти, хороший Имбирь, наверно, хороший.
> 
> А помидоров ты сама можешь насушить
> http://ricette.pianetadonna.it/guide...omodori-secchi
> 
> Итальянских южных помидор там тебе будет не найти, но надо подобрать сезон, когда они самые спелые.
> Вольный, но точный перевод:
> 
> 1. Выбрать спелые красные помидоры средней величины с хорошей мякотью. Ни в коем случае от кожи не очищать. Помидоры помыть, разрезать пополам, убрать семечки и жидкость, оставив только мякоть.
> ...


А вот у меня духовки нету. ((( Я тоже очень скучаю по селедке, черном хлебе и сметане.

----------


## Аньезка

Ой, спаржа - это видимо аспарагус. У нас тут он тоже повсюду. Но я совершенно не знаю, как его готовят и с чем.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ой, спаржа - это видимо аспарагус. У нас тут он тоже повсюду. Но я совершенно не знаю, как его готовят и с чем.


Ага, а огурец это кьюкамбер  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ага, а огурец это кьюкамбер


Не, огурец это мелафефон.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> У нас сейчас сезон свежейшей спаржи. Она тут в ходу, как в России картошка. Так что можно не звисать на родных пищевых стереотипах.
> 
> И я кроме капрезе люблю вот такое. Можно сверху натереть пармезана. Есть свои тонкости в приготовлении - угадать вареность спаржи и желток яйца подгадать.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А то все какие-то котлеты у Бао


Вы считаете спаржу на фото свежайшей? Да, поэтому я люблю готовить сам. И котлеты, и яичницу, и даже спаржу. До Giallo Zafferano мне, конечно же, далеко, но такую яичницу я бы себе подавать не стал. На фото видно что оно приготовлено часа три назад, т.к. желток уже заветрился. Да и форма у яичницы какая-то странная. 

Ну, раз Вам такое нравится, то приятного аппетита!

Бао пошёл мариновать первомайский шашлык. _Здесь вам не Италия, здесь климат иной..._  :Wink:

----------

Нико (01.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, огурец это мелафефон.



"Алиса, мелафефон у меня!"

----------

Bob (01.05.2013), Аньезка (01.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.05.2013), Шавырин (01.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Бао, вы случайно огурцы никогда не жарили? Как-нибудь так: http://pereclu.ru/zharenye-ogurtsy-k...ajn-dnevnikov/

----------


## Буль

> Бао, вы случайно огурцы никогда не жарили? Как-нибудь так: http://pereclu.ru/zharenye-ogurtsy-k...ajn-dnevnikov/


Так -- нет.  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Огурцы вкуснее всего битые  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Так -- нет.


А как?

----------


## Neroli

> Огурцы вкуснее всего битые


А это как?

----------


## Нико

Жареные огурцы -- это известное китайское блюдо. ))) А у нас тут только что землетрясение было. )

----------


## Буль

> А как?


Я бы их очистил, разрезал бы вдоль на 4 части, ложкой удалил семена и порезал биасом. Обвалял бы их тонко в крахмале с солью и пожарил во фритюре.

----------

Neroli (01.05.2013), Нико (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Бао, скажите, как Вы предпочитаете обходиться с яйцами. Я люблю либо scrambled eggs, либо совсем недожаренный омлет.

----------


## Буль

> Жареные огурцы -- это известное китайское блюдо. )))


А как китайцы их готовят?




> А у нас тут только что землетрясение было. )


Ого! Сильное?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, скажите, как Вы предпочитаете обходиться с яйцами. Я люблю либо scrambled eggs, либо совсем недожаренный омлет.


Я так же. А ещё и просто яйца всмятку. Упругий белок и твёрдый желток делают меня таким:  :Mad:

----------

Нико (01.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А как китайцы их готовят?


Они их просто жарят, без фритюра. 



> Ого! Сильное?


Кровать тряслась. ))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ой, спаржа - это видимо аспарагус. У нас тут он тоже повсюду. Но я совершенно не знаю, как его готовят и с чем.


Да, ASPARAGUS, ASPARAGUSES, есть белый, зеленый, толстый-тонкий. Но лучше выбирать тонкие побеги и такие "полные" здоровые и свежие на вид - мне нравятся больше зеленые. Как на фото.

Готовить очень просто. Они произрастают в песчаной почве, - поэтому надо почистить до варки нижнюю часть к земле - они обычно там жесткие - тоесть. почистить кожицу  в нижней трети и срезать пару см. снизу. Затем их бросают в кипящую воду чтобы были покрыты водой и варят примерно мин 20 - но надо пеpвый раз на пробу - одну вытащить и попробовать, чтобы верхняя "шишка" была не кашей, но почти мягкой. Тогда воду слить и подавать. Есть сверху до того места, где это будет уже не жеваться и слишком волокнистым, нижнюю часть выбросить.

Можно вон так яйцо глазуньей, тогда кончик макают в желток. Можно в розетку выжать сок лимона, добавить немного ол.масла, перец и соль и макать туда - Аньезка - Вам должно так понравиться. Вам вообще- уверена - спаржа жутко понравится :Smilie:  Или мы не в унисон :Smilie: 

Не говоря уж о том, что можно приготовить ризотто со спаржей - рецепт как у меня там в теме про основу ризотто, только спаржу отварить предварительно, не переваривая, отрезать от нее только съедобные концы и положить их в ризотто в самом конце, и все ризотто готовить на бульоне, оставшемся после варки спаржи. Лазаньи, блины, пуддинги и прочее.

Можно киш какой-нибудь овощной испечь с ней. Но я не сторонница ничего долго препарированного - чуть припустил в кипящей воде и ешь. :Smilie:  Если сам по себе продукт крайне свежий и качественный, он безумно вкусный и так, аля натюрель :Smilie: 

А вообще, конечно же, существует море всяких рецептов со спаржей. 
http://www.donnamoderna.com/cucina/r...-facili-veloci

----------

Аньезка (01.05.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ты б знала, как я тут тоскую по сырой свекле, нормальной селедке, черном хлебе, гречке и сметане А сметану даже в Гоа теперь навострились производить. А в соседней Франции, Австрии и Германии сметаны завались


Неужели ни одного "русского" магазина в округе нет? Немцы и прибалты сейчас на всю Европу русские продукты поставляют.
Если совсем тяжело, можно "сметану" сделать самому  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Неужели ни одного "русского" магазина в округе нет? Немцы и прибалты сейчас на всю Европу русские продукты поставляют.
> Если совсем тяжело, можно "сметану" сделать самому


Приезжайте сюда, научите.

----------


## AndyZ

> Приезжайте сюда, научите.


К сожалению, сам я ее никогда не готовил  :Frown: . Где бы я не жил, всегда есть в магазинах.

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, сам я ее никогда не готовил . Где бы я не жил, всегда есть в магазинах.


К сожалению, в местных магазинах нет сметаны, творога, био-йогуртов. Простокваши полно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неужели ни одного "русского" магазина в округе нет? Немцы и прибалты сейчас на всю Европу русские продукты поставляют.
> Если совсем тяжело, можно "сметану" сделать самому


Есть. Но поставки там не свежайшие. И у нас тут русских не особо много - а молдаванкам и украинкам передачи на автобусах шлют. Я в принципе адаптируюсь везде в пищевом смысле - всегда найдется что-то, что поесть. А салаты я могу есть в любом сочетании и в любых вариантах. 

А консервы и продукты долгого консервирования и практически не ем. Мы с тибетским доктором по этому поводу говорили. И вне магазина есть блошиный рынок восточных эмигрантов, но слишком большого доверия к сан гигиене там нет. К тому же цены атомные.

----------


## Буль

Для вегетарианцев.

Бао поехал открывать дачный сезон, однако среди любителей шашлыка затесалась вегетарианка (что-то их последнее время много стало попадаться)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Пришлось отдельно готовить вегетарианское блюдо из подручных средств. А то девушка пыталась на природе питаться бананом и яблоком. Блюдо не хитрое, упрощённое, эдакое "мужское". Выкладываю его здесь только за тем, чтобы показать, что можно сделать вкусняшку даже в "полевых" условиях.

Берём горшочек, кладём немного сметаны



Режем картошку. Избегаем самой распространённой мужской ошибки: напихать всё "с горкой", побольше  :Wink: 



Кладём опять сметану, солим, перемешиваем.



Ставим на угли. С боков стараемся тоже углями прикопать. У меня здесь уже угли "на излёте" после шашлыка. Но тут много и не надо. Закрываем гриль крышкой. Если гриль без крышки -- тогда нужно больше углей, даже можно совсем горшочек зарыть.



Через какое-то время получится вот это. Трудно сказать точное время, оно зависит и от объёма, и от горшочка, и от интенсивности углей. Когда выпарится жидкость вы почувствуете запах картошки, которая начала жариться, ни с чем не перепутаете. Значит -- самое время. Могу сказать только что не надо стараться делать самый интенсивный огонь, а то с краёв подгорит, а в центре будет сыро.



Засыпаем смесь сухих трав (орегано, чабрец... какие нравятся), перемешиваем, пробуем на соль и на готовность картошки. Надо чтобы она почти сготовилась, чуть-чуть сыровата. Чтобы форму держала. Ещё будем перемешивать, иначе получится пюре.



Кладём сыр кубиками (тёрки-то нет!), оставляем уже без крышки.



Получится вот такое. Видно, что с краёв (и на донце) всё пожарилось, на фото вообще получилось как будто подгорело. Но так и надо, это даёт такой "деревенский" аромат. _Пема, я знаю, что жареное вредно, а дышать надо носом!_  :Wink: 



Добавляем чесночный конфи (он у меня с красным перцем), и зелень. Можно перемешать перед подачей, а можно и так подавать.



Приятного аппетита!

----------

Neroli (06.05.2013), Vladiimir (06.05.2013), Аньезка (06.05.2013), Володя Володя (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.05.2013), Иоанн (06.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Бао, очень душевно. Девушка осилила всю эту гору еды?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, очень душевно. Девушка осилила всю эту гору еды?


Ей там хорошо помогали  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Это супер! А на простой сковородке на газу нечто подобное получится?

----------


## Буль

> Это супер! А на простой сковородке на газу нечто подобное получится?


Нет, на сковородке поджарится, а не пропечётся. Там нагрев только снизу, а надо со всех сторон. В духовке в горшочке получится, только дымного запаха не будет.

----------


## Иоанн

> Для вегетарианцев.


Я не вегетарианец, а слюнки все равно побежали. Как и мои ноги до магазина. 

Огромное спасибо за рецепт!

----------

Буль (06.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Нет, на сковородке поджарится, а не пропечётся. Там нагрев только снизу, а надо со всех сторон. В духовке в горшочке получится, только дымного запаха не будет.



А в мультиварке получится?

----------


## Буль

> Я не вегетарианец, а слюнки все равно побежали. Как и мои ноги до магазина. 
> 
> Огромное спасибо за рецепт!


Для не-вегетарианца можно было бы туда сырого мяса для шашлыка положить  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Только обжарить предварительно.

----------


## Буль

> А в мультиварке получится?


Я не знаю, я никогда не пользовался мультиваркой. Как-то она мне не внушает доверия  :Wink:

----------


## Иоанн

> Для не-вегетарианца можно было бы туда сырого мяса для шашлыка положить 
> Только обжарить предварительно.



Не дразните меня!  :Big Grin:  Все ушел делать. Как съем всю эту вкуснятинку отпишусь!

Если к тому времени я не захлебнусь слюной.

----------

Буль (06.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, на сковородке поджарится, а не пропечётся. Там нагрев только снизу, а надо со всех сторон. В духовке в горшочке получится, только дымного запаха не будет


Вот печалька! У меня нет духовки. Всё равно попробую. Туда можно ещё шампиньонов накидати....?

----------


## Буль

> Не дразните меня!  Все ушел делать. Как съем всю эту вкуснятинку отпишусь!


Забыл отметить: сметану надо маложирную, 15%. В жирной воды мало.

----------


## Нико

> Забыл отметить: сметану надо маложирную, 15%. В жирной воды мало.


А тут нет сметаны. Только жирные сливки и простокваша. ((((((

----------


## Буль

> Вот печалька! У меня нет духовки. Всё равно попробую. Туда можно ещё шампиньонов накидати....?


Конечно! Только не сразу "на старте", а то они "издохнут", весь запах кончится. И лично я бы их предварительно немного обжарил на сухой сковороде.

----------

Иоанн (06.05.2013), Нико (06.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А тут нет сметаны. Только жирные сливки и простокваша. ((((((


Лучше простоквашу. От сливок жирно будет.

----------

Нико (06.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

:Big Grin: 

Конечно не совсем по рецепту, да и в мультиварке было сделано, но получилось все равно вкусно ) 
Картошка в сметанно-грибном соусе )   :Big Grin: 

Бао, благодарствую!

----------

Буль (06.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Конечно не совсем по рецепту, да и в мультиварке было сделано, но получилось все равно вкусно )


Ну, это не рецепт, а больше способ. Жаль, Вы фото не сделали. Интересно, как оно в мультиварке получается. Шкурку, надеюсь, не снимали?




> Картошка в сметанно-грибном соусе )


Соус -- это то, что отдельно сделано и подаётся к основному блюду. Типичный соус -- это сальса, кетчуп или майонез. У Вас, скорее всего, получилось то, что можно назвать "печёный картофель с грибами в сметане"  :Kiss: 




> Бао, благодарствую!


На здоровье!  :Wink:

----------


## Иоанн

> Ну, это не рецепт, а больше способ. Жаль, Вы фото не сделали. Интересно, как оно в мультиварке получается. Шкурку, надеюсь, не снимали?


Фотоаппарата нет. В мультиварке это получилось довольно расплывчато  :Big Grin:  Шкурку не снимал, картошка хорошо все впитала, не разварилась, мягкая и нежная, а корочка слегка хрустящая получилась. 





> Соус -- это то, что отдельно сделано и подаётся к основному блюду. Типичный соус -- это сальса, кетчуп или майонез. У Вас, скорее всего, получилось то, что можно назвать "печёный картофель с грибами в сметане"


 :Big Grin:  Это правда похоже было на какой то соус.

----------


## Буль

> Это правда похоже было на какой то соус.


Вероятно у мультиварки нет отвода пара, поэтому так получилось.

----------


## Иоанн

> Вероятно у мультиварки нет отвода пара, поэтому так получилось.


Есть. Это я дурак забыл про неё XD

----------

Буль (07.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Есть. Это я дурак забыл про неё XD


Я, кстати, подумал как имитировать запах печёности. Нико, возможно это и Вам будет интересно. Надо разрезать картофель пополам вдоль, обсушить (хоть салфеткой) и срезами уложить на очень горячую сухую сковороду. Прижать, даже пробовать скользить по поверхности сковороды. Поверхность должна не жариться, а именно немного подгореть. Естественно, без фанатизма. Потом снять, нарезать с тем, чтобы у каждого куска был обгорелый бок. Далее по плану.

Должно получиться "с дымком"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я, кстати, подумал как имитировать запах печёности. Нико, возможно это и Вам будет интересно. Надо разрезать картофель пополам вдоль, обсушить (хоть салфеткой) и срезами уложить на очень горячую сухую сковороду. Прижать, даже пробовать скользить по поверхности сковороды. Поверхность должна не жариться, а именно немного подгореть. Естественно, без фанатизма. Потом снять, нарезать с тем, чтобы у каждого куска был обгорелый бок. Далее по плану.
> 
> Должно получиться "с дымком"...


Один умелец у нас на работе во время круглосуточных дежурств пёк картошку, нарезав кружками до сантиметра толщиной, положив жестяной круг на конфорку электроплитки  :Smilie: 
А рыбаки вот как картошку печёной делают (и весь калий тоже в воду не уходит, потому она полезнее.
Сначала картошку моют в не повреждённой кожуре. Готовят насыщенный раствор кухонной соли (это пачка соли на полведра воды, что ли): это сколько максимально в воде соли растворится. Ну и пускают туда картошку на минут сорок на малом огне, периодически переворачивая в кипящем растворе. Именно пускают, потому что в таком растворе она плавает, а не тонет. И если соли не пожалеть, сама внутри картошка совсем не солёная, она там печётся, а вода вся из неё в соляной раствор уходит. И ещё один плюс: готовая, она в отличие от печёной всухую, хорошо чистится.

----------


## Буль

> Один умелец у нас на работе во время круглосуточных дежурств пёк картошку, нарезав кружками до сантиметра толщиной, положив жестяной круг на конфорку электроплитки


Я в армии жарил кружки картофеля меж двух утюгов. Могу научить  :Wink: 




> А рыбаки вот как картошку печёной делают (и весь калий тоже в воду не уходит, потому она полезнее.


С чего бы это в солёной воде калий в воду не уходил? Рыбацкий миф?




> Сначала картошку моют в не повреждённой кожуре.


А если в повреждённой, то что изменится?




> Готовят насыщенный раствор кухонной соли (это пачка соли на полведра воды, что ли): это сколько максимально в воде соли растворится. Ну и пускают туда картошку на минут сорок на малом огне, периодически переворачивая в кипящем растворе. Именно пускают, потому что в таком растворе она плавает, а не тонет. И если соли не пожалеть, сама внутри картошка совсем не солёная, она там печётся


Забавный миф, я такого не слышал  :Wink:  Вы пробовали так сделать?




> И ещё один плюс: готовая, она в отличие от печёной всухую, хорошо чистится.


Любая картошка хорошо чистится, если уметь.

----------

Ашвария (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> 1.Я в армии жарил кружки картофеля меж двух утюгов. Могу научить 
> 
> 2.С чего бы это в солёной воде калий в воду не уходил? Рыбацкий миф?
> 
> 3.А если в повреждённой, то что изменится?
> 
> 4.Забавный миф, я такого не слышал  Вы пробовали так сделать?
> 
> 5.Любая картошка хорошо чистится, если уметь.


1. Класс  :Big Grin:  но у меня 1 утюг
2. Не-а, см.: биохимия, калий-натриевый насос. В избыток натрия (насыщенный раствор) калий поступать не будет.
3. У-у-у, солевым инеем покроется  :Smilie: 
4. Это в мои 13 лет было моё блюдо-козырь для любой обстановки. Папа научил. Объедение. А потом мама на работе людям после инфаркта миокарда это блюдо советовала.
5. Если не лениться  :Smilie:  конечно любая чистится

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Дордже (11.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> 1. Класс  но у меня 1 утюг
> 2. Не-а, см.: биохимия, калий-натриевый насос. В избыток натрия (насыщенный раствор) калий поступать не будет.
> 3. У-у-у, солевым инеем покроется 
> 4. Это в мои 13 лет было моё блюдо-козырь для любой обстановки. Папа научил. Объедение. А потом мама на работе людям после инфаркта миокарда это блюдо советовала.
> 5. Если не лениться  конечно любая чистится


Я что-то не понимаю: какой смысл в столь экстравагантном приготовлении, чтобы потом очистить шкурку, в которой этот калий и находится?

----------


## Ашвария

> Я что-то не понимаю: какой смысл в столь экстравагантном приготовлении, чтобы потом очистить шкурку, в которой этот калий и находится?


Может и в :Smilie: , не спорю,- но под шкуркой мякоть тоже достаточно калия содержит, потому как в воду он не уходит.
Да, и вот актуальный салат к такой картошке:
200г свежего творога в 1,5-литровой ёмкости распушить-изкрошить стальной вилкой,
200г редиски (не плохого человека, а овоща) натереть на тёрке соломкой (чтоб быстрее),
1 крупный огурец сантиметров 20 разрезать в длину накрест и немелко покрошить,
50г зелёного лука мелко нарезать,
грамм 40 укропа измельчить,
дать кофейную ложечку соли,
всё туда в творог соединить,
добавить не меньше 100г сметаны.
И мешая вилкой, чтобы сок не выдавливать, добавить ещё сметаны до мягкой консистенции салата: чтобы он и не рассыпался, и не расплывался, а обрёл пластичность. Дальше - ваша фантазия. Хоть зайцев среди картошки из него ложкой выкладывать, хоть помидоры им фаршировать, хоть в салатные листы заворачивать, - а мы дома так лопаем, вживую  :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (07.05.2013), Эделизи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я, кстати, подумал как имитировать запах печёности. Нико, возможно это и Вам будет интересно. Надо разрезать картофель пополам вдоль, обсушить (хоть салфеткой) и срезами уложить на очень горячую сухую сковороду. Прижать, даже пробовать скользить по поверхности сковороды. Поверхность должна не жариться, а именно немного подгореть. Естественно, без фанатизма. Потом снять, нарезать с тем, чтобы у каждого куска был обгорелый бок. Далее по плану.
> 
> Должно получиться "с дымком"...




Эдак Вы никогда не похудеете..... :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> Эдак Вы никогда не похудеете.....


А я когда-то говорил Вам что собираюсь?

----------

Дондог (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (14.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Да, и вот актуальный салат к такой картошке


А чеснок?  :Wink:

----------


## Ашвария

> А чеснок?


Не-а, редиска будет с черноком тогда горчить и перебьёт укропный запах.
Вот вариант с чесноком:
300г домашнего творога и пару крупных зубков чеснока туда измельчить и распушить-растереть.
Сырую морковь этого года, сочную и красную, грамм 150, натереть очень мелкой соломкой,
Черемша - 1 пучок, только без черешков - мелко нарезать поперёк листьев - ИЛИ - молодую зелень (листья) чеснока тоже так же нарезать (шото одно),
мелко вкрошить туда кубиками одно прошлогоднее яблоко (только для акцента),
всыпать неполную кофейную ложечку соли,
20г зелени сельдерея,
100г сметаны.
И так же вилкой всё перемешать в податливую массу, если нужно, добавив сметаны.
Этот салат можно даже использовать на солёные крекеры вместо паштета - солидной горкой - пока перед дисплеем чаи гоняете  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (07.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я когда-то говорил Вам что собираюсь?


А что, СМОЖЕТЕ?

----------


## Буль

> А что, СМОЖЕТЕ?


Что именно?

----------


## Нико

> Что именно?


Пема хочет худых мужчин, даже виртуально. ))))

----------


## Ашвария

> Пема хочет худых мужчин, даже виртуально. ))))


Худый - бедный, неимущий (словацкий язык).
Худый - тощий; притом слово худОба - скотина, а худобА - болезненная хрупкость тела (украинский язык).
Худой - плохой и т.д. (русский язык).
 :Smilie:  о вкусах не спорят

----------

Буль (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема хочет худых мужчин, даже виртуально. ))))


Хочу видеть здоровых мужчин наяву, но убеждаю виртуально, поскольку некоторые вживую боятся мне показываться :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> [COLOR="#DDA0DD"]Хочу видеть здоровых мужчин наяву


Но почему вы хотите видеть здоровых мужчин наяву?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Аурум (14.05.2013), Катенька Окишева (12.05.2013), Кузьмич (14.05.2013), Паня (12.05.2013)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

Уж, простите, но такая тема - это бред!! Это из серии, сколько дней в месяц женщина бывает "недоступна".. Ну любит человек хорошо покушать, так это ж хорошо!!!! А любит себя "правильным питанием" помучать - так это его выбор!!!
БАО пригласите нас на любой прием пищи - мы не привередливые :Wink:

----------

Буль (12.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Плохо, когда 30 кг как минимум сверх.....к сожалению это уже причина для многих нездоровий.

А Бао я искренне люблю, восхищюсь, потому и нудю. Хочу, чтоб это сокровище дольше приносило пользу человечеству :Smilie: 

А то, что вы не привередливые и съедите у Бао все - я и не сомневаюсь. :Smilie:  Главное, чтоб он сам у себя, например, жареное не ел.

Сменяю срочно волынку.

Бао, а Вы артишоки пробовали? Тоже на мой взгляд вкусно. :Smilie:  Они опять же в Европе, как картошка.

----------


## Аньезка

Отчитываюсь.
Сегодня впервые попробовала спаржу.
Очень понравилось!
Просто отварила, полила оливковым маслом, сбрызнула лимоном и посолила. Получилось вкусно.
Думаю, надо будет какой-то сырный соус к ней изобразить...

----------

AndyZ (14.05.2013), Neroli (14.05.2013), Буль (14.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Отчитываюсь.
> Сегодня впервые попробовала спаржу.
> Очень понравилось!
> Просто отварила, полила оливковым маслом, сбрызнула лимоном и посолила. Получилось вкусно.
> Думаю, надо будет какой-то сырный соус к ней изобразить...


К спарже идеально подходит соус холандэз.  :Kiss:

----------

Аньезка (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Отчитываюсь.
> Сегодня впервые попробовала спаржу.
> Очень понравилось!
> Просто отварила, полила оливковым маслом, сбрызнула лимоном и посолила. Получилось вкусно.
> Думаю, надо будет какой-то сырный соус к ней изобразить...


Запеките в духовке под моццареллой :Smilie: 

Но вообще со спаржей отлично киш какой сделать из слоеного теста. Можно туда и сыр положить, но не тягучий, вроде рикотты.

----------

Аньезка (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Вот, Бао, специально для вас ) То что нужно самураям.
100% протеина, жиры, углеводы, железо, кальцый.

Манная крупа + курри + шпинат + соевые котлеты + немного сыра

----------


## Слава Эркин

Володя, не смог удержаться... Смурай копыта отбросит от такой еды! Манка - простой углевод! Сыр...- Холестирол Иваныч! Соевые крыгляшки... ну если Вы их сами делали, то Вам виднее, а если купили готовые в супере... догадываюсь что там внутри... Спинат луче есть сырым так как при термической обработке более 40 градусов, там еле остаэтся только клетчатка и ещё чего в минимальных дозах... Простите, если развеял Ваши фантазии о здоровом питании.

----------

Володя Володя (25.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Володя, не смог удержаться... Смурай копыта отбросит от такой еды! Манка - простой углевод! Сыр...- Холестирол Иваныч! Соевые крыгляшки... ну если Вы их сами делали, то Вам виднее, а если купили готовые в супере... догадываюсь что там внутри... Спинат луче есть сырым так как при термической обработке более 40 градусов, там еле остаэтся только клетчатка и ещё чего в минимальных дозах... Простите, если развеял Ваши фантазии о здоровом питании.


Самурай без меча, это как самурай с мечём, только без меча. )
Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Буль

> Вот, Бао, специально для вас ) То что нужно самураям.


Простите, но я "маленько много не понял", почему это блюдо Вы предложили специально для меня?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Володя, не смог удержаться... Смурай копыта отбросит от такой еды! Манка - простой углевод! Сыр...- Холестирол Иваныч! Соевые крыгляшки... ну если Вы их сами делали, то Вам виднее, а если купили готовые в супере... догадываюсь что там внутри... Спинат луче есть сырым так как при термической обработке более 40 градусов, там еле остаэтся только клетчатка и ещё чего в минимальных дозах... Простите, если развеял Ваши фантазии о здоровом питании.


Слава - Вы пародируете Володю или так сами по себе по-русски пишете? :Smilie: 

"смурай, холестирол, крыгляшки, спинат, луче, остаэтся"  :Embarrassment: 

 И все это при Бао :EEK!: 

Вы нашли друг-друга. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Володя Володя (26.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Простите, но я "маленько много не понял", почему это блюдо Вы предложили специально для меня?


Наверное по тому что последний раз когда я заглянул в эту тему, то вы показали фотографию вегетерианского блюда, в итоге решил посвятить блюдо вам как вы посвятили его нам. К томуже на подносе написанно Зен : ) Вспомнил, решил выложить.

----------

Буль (26.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слава - Вы пародируете Володю или так сами по себе по-русски пишете?
> 
> "смурай, холестирол, крыгляшки, спинат, луче, остаэтся" 
> 
>  И все это при Бао
> 
> Вы нашли друг-друга.


Неужели трудно соблюдать правила форума?




> 4.21. На форуме запрещено обсуждение орфографических и пунктуационных ошибок, допускаемых авторами сообщений.

----------

Богдан Б (27.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2013), Слава Эркин (26.05.2013)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Да прибудут люди ,придумавшие правило 4.21., в Добром здравии!!! Пусть намерения их будут Благими, как и защитить таких писак как я. 
Ребята, сердечно прошу меня простить! Всю жизнь у меня так и не только по-русски. Самое обидное, что я перед отправкой проверяю...
Когда создавал свою замечательную столовую, то приходилось много мэилов писать, а люди мне перезванивали и обсуждали всё по телефону. Я как-то спросил: < А чего звоните, Вам так удобнее? >. А мне отвечают: < Не, просто не возможно понять что ты пишешь>... 
Но при Бао?!. Это я совсем чего-то того...

----------

Буль (27.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Прошу прощения у Славы и у Володи. Но все-таки этот вопрос поднимался не раз, например, Бао. Меня он тоже поправлял :Smilie:  И я была бы благодарна за поправку - только так можно заметить и искоренить собственные ошибки.

Очень трудно удержать русский - постоянно живя заграницей много лет и  бОльшую часть времени говоря на другом языке. Но я лично стараюсь удерживать его, и форум мне  в этом помогает. :Smilie:  Может, лучше сказать про ошибки, в вежливой форме, чем промолчать? :Smilie:

----------

Буль (27.05.2013), Володя Володя (27.05.2013)

----------

